# pleco pic



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

yeehawww


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Excellent pic!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice, but now I'm curious to see the whole pleco.............


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

thats some crazy detail


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Amazing pic!







What size is this guy?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice !!!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Amazing pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey is roughly 7"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one crisp picture








I assume those white specks are air bubbles?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

good pic of him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice qaulity


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, that's one crisp picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope sand


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Got ya (looks a bit like ich, so I just checked to be sure)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AFO took that shot? Wow. im impressed.

p.s. Shave those Sideburns yet Hippy?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thanks dezz and all

p.s i never had burns lol


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow very nice shot of the pleco i like how u can see all the detail.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

and the grains of sand on his face lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome macro shot.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

really good picture


----------

